# Bleeding out the backend



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi...I have a two year old french bulldog that is bleeding out his rectum....Ive been to three different vets, have gone through five rounds of three different medicines and medicine combinations treating a number of different "could be's" and even had a biopsy/xray done with no results.....he is still bleeding when he poops......the vets have sent me away with "we"ve done enerything we can think of" and "theres nothing else to try..." Does anyone have any experience or any ideas of what this might be???? He is not losing wieght, is not lethargic and has no other symptoms....appetite is fine, drinking is fine.....Im at a loss and desperate with really no where else to turn....


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I had a dog with chronic colitis that used to bleed from the rectum. In searching for answers, I found that some dogs that are perfectly normal will bleed from the rectum occasionally and it doesn't mean that anything is wrong. Is your dog bleeding constantly or is this an occassional thing? Here's a site that might help you determine if other possible testing that may have been overlooked. 

http://www.ehow.com/about_4570114_canine-rectal-bleeding.html


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Does your dog start off with firm poops then as the day goes on and he's eaten they get looser and he bleeds?

Or, does he have constant loose bowels with mucous and blood?

If either is the case, you might be dealing with colitis or IBS. 

You didn't say what you're feeding the dog, but a change is diet might help.

What are you feeding him?


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you for all the responses....he has blood at the end of every poop everytime.....its bright red so I know its a lower intestinal problem.....his poops are loose and bloody throughout the day.....ive been through several foods.....grainless, high fiber, prescription, allergy.....from TOTW to Solid Gold to Orijen to Evo to Instinct...phasing them slowly out.......the food doesn't seem to matter.....i have put him on probiotics and that has seemed to help a little......


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just a suggestion, but this is what my vet recommended for my dog when he had a flareup of colitis.

A salmon based food, one that is very 'bland'. In this instance, less is better.
1 protein/1 carb. Natural Balance sweet potato and salmon helped my dog. You could try a whitefish based food as well if you wanted to, but again, keep it simple. That's the key ~ keep it simple. Think of this as a human with a bad ulcer. Bland is the way to go. My guess would be that the foods you've tried are all too rich for him. 

The probiotics should help a great deal. 

No treats other than maybe a 'bland' one. They make sweet potato flavored cookies too. 

If I were you, I'd also get another round of flagyl. 

Your vet never mentioned colitis or IBD??


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes my vet mentioned both, and I am feeding him that NB food right now.....have been for about a month and no change......one vet thinks he might be allergic to a chemical in dog food that can't be avoided so I went to raw and still no change.....how long did your dog deal with this??


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Once I got him stabilized with flagyl and on the new food he was much better.

I still have to be very very careful about his diet. No sudden changes and no
'rich' foods for him. 

Are you feeding NB now or raw? It sounds like you're switching foods very frequently... are you?

You've got to stay with one food for at least 6-8 weeks before you see a change. In your case, maybe longer. As long as he's not getting worse don't keep jumping around.

Again, I'd ask for another round of flagyl. He may have to be on it for a while in order to get back to normal.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm feeding NB now for a little under a month......maybe you're right, maybe my foods have been to rich....i switch about every 8 weeks....my horse vet is who is dealing with him now and put him on the NB food.....all the other vets rx food wasn't doin the job....after I looked at the horrible ingredients in them I don't want him on that trash anyway........ill stick with this food for longer and give it a good chance with the probiotics......its ingredients I'm more comfortable with..........should I add pumpkin to up his fiber or just stick to the food alone?

I'm feeding NB right now...the fish and sweet potato......maybe you're right .....maybe I switch to often.....i would switch about every 8 weeks....

sorry about the repetition! I'm posting from my cell and I didn't know what posted and what didnt!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You definitely need to stop jumping around from food to food. Switching every 8 weeks is NOT helping your dog. In fact, you're doing more harm than good. 

Stick with the NB and give it a chance. Also, as I said another round of flagyl might not hurt and could only help the poor guy. 

You could add a little pumpkin and see if that helps, but honestly I think the flagyl and the probiotics should be enough if you just leave it alone and give it time.

What probiotics are you using? My vet recommended Lactobaccillius, which I got at the health food store. Just don't give it with meals (they told me at the store it causes the food to bind together which could cause other problems you don't need.) 

Have you thought of consulting with a holistic vet? A good holistic vet is much more knowledgeable regarding nutrition and problems such as the one you're having.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I wish! I live out in the country and the closest thing I can get to a holistic vet is my hippie vegan mother in law!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Well then.....

If you want to help your dog... and I'm sure you do.... just give it time.

As I said before, if he's not getting worse give it a chance. His poor system has been bounced around so often that it may take quite a while to recover. Just be watchful but patient. Plan on staying with 1 food for at least 3 months unless he gets worse. If he's improved after that time... stick with it!!! 

Maybe a low dose of flagyl for a longer period would help stabilize your guy. Talk to your vet see what he says.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you so much......i never meant to make it worse I was just trying so hard to find something that would help my little guy.....trying too hard I guess.......  ill give this a good long try......thank you so much


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

No problem. Sometimes in our quest to make things right for our dogs we are only making it worse with our impatience.

I've been there done that.... it's a learning process.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

what low dosage of flagyl do you think would be appropriate?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You need to talk to your vet about that one.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going too but my appointment isn't until tuesday....i was gonna go ahead and start him on it....


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

about how long did it take your dog to stop being bloody after he got stabilized?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

YOu might try to PM Renoman. I don't know if gets Email notifications of responses to his threads or not, but I think everyone gets notices on PMs.


----------



## troubled1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wanted to update everyone! Archie the Frenchie finally seems to be improving!! We still have a long way to go, but he is making progress!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad to hear Archie's doing better, what did the docs say about him? Which food did you keep him on?


----------

